# New PochmannCycle help



## cuber7 (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm learning the BLD solve for 3x3 with Pochmann's new method, found here http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/3x3/old.php#SetupAlgorithms , 

and I was wondering what to do when the *edge* cycle ends up at the beginning without having all the edges correct. 

We can't start a new cycle because then we'd be doing the same cycle right? Is this supposed to happen? 

Thanks!!:confused:


----------



## cubeRemi (Aug 3, 2008)

scramble with your chosen colours on front en up:

ESE'S2M'E2

your targets wil be ( if your buffer is FD ) 

DB> BU > UF (BUFFER SOLVED) > UR ( SORT OF BUFFER BUFFER) > RD > DL > LU > UR ( "buffer buffer" solved ) now do the same for the E layer.


if you do not get the idear of cycles you chould really try old pochman in stead of M2 ( "new pochman"). it is harder to begin with M2 since you have to trace the state of the M slice. 

Remi

EDIT: 

I saw the site you gave, YOU ARE USING OLD POCHMAN!!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 3, 2008)

> it is harder to begin with M2 since you have to trace the state of the M slice


I have said this a couple of times, but lifting/dropping your feet isn't rocket science


----------



## mrbiggs (Aug 4, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> > it is harder to begin with M2 since you have to trace the state of the M slice
> 
> 
> I have said this a couple of times, but lifting/dropping your feet isn't rocket science



Nor is memorizing in pairs.

You're definitely using Old Pochmann. Once you finish a cycle, you just start a new one. That's part of why I like it-because you don't have to memorize cycles or orientation, just a series of sticker locations.

Let's say that your pieces are as such, with letters assigned to stickers (doesn't really matter how, you can replace these with numbers or whatever else is easiest for you) and parentheses separating cycles:

([buffer] F I) (K N W) (A O U)

I would memorize this as:

F I K N W (K or L) A O U (A or B)

You see that to start a new cycle, you just put down a new sticker. But once you finish the cycle, you need to put the initial piece "back". The (K or L) and (A or B) business is because you need to check the orientation of the last piece. So if the sticker on W corresponds to K, it should be a K, if it corresponds to L it should be an L.

Really, I'd overall just recommend spending an hour or two doing sighted solves until you know the method well and get a good idea of how things work.


----------

